# Commission - Tomahawk Handle



## Tricorn (Jan 30, 2016)

I have a tomahawk head that I purchased without a handle as I intended to make it myself. Fast forward, and I have had to stop woodworking and have sold all my tools. This was part of downsizing and prioritizing hobbies after becoming a parent.

Anyways, I would like to commission someone to make handle for me. I can ship the head for fitting. Preferably a figured wood suitable for tool handle usage and finished. If you could add a pewter end cap, that would be great.

Please let me know if you are interested, and we can discuss terms.

Thanks


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you know you can buy handles online?
Examples:
https://beaver-tooth.com/
or 
https://tennesseehickory.com/

Even the hardware store sells replacement handles, for that lacking wood working tools.

Best Luck.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Figured wood is usually not he best for strength


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Figured wood is usually not he best for strength
> 
> - bondogaposis


Basically this here^. There is a reason handles were made from Straight grained hickory for centuries. Or you could make a one time use burl handle.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Tricorn - what will the tomahawk be used for ?
display as a wall hanger or actual chopping wood and killing varmints ?

.

.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you have a picture of this tomahawk head?


----------



## Tricorn (Jan 30, 2016)

All,
I appreciate your responses. I found a site that sells pre-carved handles in various sizes. With most of the wood removed, I should be able to fit the head using files.

I will be back on if it doesn't pan out.

Thanks again


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> All,
> I appreciate your responses. I found a site that sells pre-carved handles in various sizes. With most of the wood removed, I should be able to fit the head using files.
> 
> I will be back on if it doesn't pan out.
> ...


Do you have rasps? I would suggest those to save time. If you don't have any, files will work slowly. Or check amazon for the chinese hand cut rasps. I got a pair for $13 and they work amazingly well.


----------

